# جهاز تخطيط القلب Ecg



## المسلم84 (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الملف المرفق على معلومات عن جهاز تخطيط القلب
حيث يحتوي على طريقة عمل الجهاز والمبدأالعام وعلى معلومات تفصيلية كذلك مثل خصائص اشارات القلب المختلفة ,وطريقة اللاقتباس, وشرح للرموز الموجودة على اي جهازecg
وفيه شرح لبعض مشاكل الجهاز مثل تدني جودة الاشارة ومشاكل تقنية وغيرهااا
ويحتوي على طريقة الصيانة الوقائية للجهاز وطرقة فحصه في حال حدوث عطل ما..
وشكرااا


*لا تنسوناا من صالح دعائكم*


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (5 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## bioeng_2003 (6 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد قهوة (8 مايو 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمديوسف الشاعر (15 مايو 2008)

*( سبحانك اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا )
(لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم )*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .

ننتظر منك المزيد والمفيد .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## ايمان_BIO (17 مايو 2008)

_جميييييييييييل_
_جزاك الله الف خير .

_


----------



## روووني (20 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## همزة مهندس (24 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مايو 2008)

شكراا على رودودكم
واسكنني الله واياكم الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## omardj84 (24 مايو 2008)

تسلم... وملاحظ كتير من المشاركات على هل الجهاز... زيادة المعرفة خير....
شكرا...


----------



## المأثور (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور علي الملف


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عيســـى (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احساس القلم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا*

وكفيت شرا وقهرا


----------



## عادل محمود السيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

_بارك اللة فيك وارجو المزيد فى كيفية صيانة هذةالاجهزة_


----------



## المسلم84 (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا لجميع على مرورهم

واشكر احساس القلم على رده
"جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا,وكفيت شرا وقهرا"
الصراحة ما عليه كلام....


----------



## المسلم84 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

وهذا الملف فيه معلومات عن الجهاز...:75:

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله يجزاك بالخير جاااااااااري التحميل


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع والملف


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thm (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الق (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .

ننتظر منك المزيد والمفيد .

.


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ياباش مهندس ويعطيك العافية وبانتظار كل ماهو جديد لديك


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير:56:


----------



## مهندس الخطوط (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا شكراعلى هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## زيدان العرب (13 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوريماس1989 (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
الله يوفقك


----------



## ابوريماس1989 (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الدرالمكنون (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
لكن أليس من الممكن يكون فيه شرح بالعربي لنا نحن الغير متخصصين للاستفادة 
ومعرفة المزيد، 
شااكرة ومقدرة لك جهدك 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دنيا و آخرة
تقبل مروووري...


----------



## saadali (25 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 
بس عندى طلب صغير ياريت لو مثل هذا الموضوع يكون بالعربى اذاممكن لكى يكون الفهم اسرع وبوضوح اكثر فى جميع الاجهزه 
وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## صاصا2000 (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد كاظم حسين (7 مايو 2009)

*احمد كاظم حسين*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أشكر كل الاخوة العاملين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذة الجهود الجبارة في نشر العلم والمعرفة بين المسلمين ولكم كل الاحترام والتقدير وفقكم الله تعالى الى كل مافيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## المتابعة (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع الرائع ولا يحرمنا منك وتواجدك الرائع​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (24 مايو 2009)

الله يسلمــك ويحفظــك ..
 وبانتظــار المزيــد ..


----------



## Eng..Rafat (26 مايو 2009)

الف شكر ليك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## aartb (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تسنيم سمير (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع, ولاكن هل هذا الجهاز يعمل ضمن
( soft real time system or firm real time system)


----------



## سونار (13 يوليو 2009)

*مجهوداتك رائعة
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا:12: :12: :12:*​


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يوفقك*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك لما يرضيه :31:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فيزيائي من حمص (19 ديسمبر 2009)

صلو على رسول الله شكرااا


----------



## بومظاهر (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافيه ياخزي محمد جاري التحميل.....


----------



## سمسم العرب (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله في كل من اجتهد في اخراج هذا المنتدى


----------



## سمسم العرب (7 يناير 2010)

ارجوا منكم تزويدي بمعلومات وافي عن جهاز تخطيط القلب من حيث طريقة استخدامه


----------



## مهندس على عويضه (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## masterful1409 (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجاااااااري التحميل


----------



## e.berakdar (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس اللامي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## الساحر88 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng.awm (27 سبتمبر 2010)

......downloading...0%................10%.................50%.....................99%


----------



## almehmady111 (7 يناير 2011)

*بسرعة الله يجزاكم الجنة*

اريد المرجع الله يجزاكم خير
(دائما الى الامام):18:


----------



## رعد العبودي (15 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل حياكم الله


----------



## ذي قار (26 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## وينك تعال (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## وينك تعال (28 مارس 2011)

المسلم84 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> وهذا الملف فيه معلومات عن الجهاز...:75:
> 
> لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...



و لك الشكر أيضاً ..

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdullah.berlin (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي والله يكتبه لك في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## lady moon (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس في عندي سوال الك ولكافة الاعضاء بصراحة لاني مش لاقية الو حل انا هاكتب السوال بالانكلش تمام؟السوال ياعم
1. A patient has ventricular bigeminy: every second pulse from the SA node is replaced
by a premature ventricular ectopic beat (PVC) with a full compensatory pause. 

The SA-node rate is regular at 80 beats a
minute, and each ectopic beat precedes the blocked SA-node pulse by 100 ma.
Draw a schematic three-channel representation of the ECG, the atrial electrogram (or
SA-node firing pattern), and the firing pattern of the ectopic focus for 10 beats, marking
the time scale in detail. Identify the correspondences and relationships between the
activities in the three channels.
2. Draw schematic representations of the ECG, PCG, and carotid pulse signals. Label all
waves in the three signals. Identify their common relationships to events in the cardiac
cycle.
في حد يقدر يساعدني في معرفة كيفية حل السوال او شرح جزء بسيط عن السوال


----------



## eng.a.h (1 أبريل 2011)

شكراأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## mouhamad seif (11 أبريل 2011)

shokran 5ayeh


----------



## الأستاذ هندسة (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الك وبالرك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس250 (26 أبريل 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حساناتك*


----------



## م.عز (7 يونيو 2011)

أخـي المسلـم 84 
تـم تحميـل الملف في المشاركـة الأولـى ... وحقيقـة أنـه من العروض الجميلة اللـي رأيتها في شرح جهـاز تخطيط القلـب الكهربـي ويعيبـه فقـط أنـه ليـس باللغـة العربيـة كمـا هـو الحال بالمـلف الثانـي 

أشكـرك على مشاركـة هذه المعلومـات القيمـة ... مـع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيـق
ودمتـم في أمـان الله


----------



## benamad (11 يونيو 2011)

*جاري التحميل
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## gasim m (22 يوليو 2011)

الاخ احمد السلام عليكم انا قاسم من السودان اريد مساعدك في اختيار مشروع تخريج في الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## suzran (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## علاءرجب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ECG EKG (23 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## كامل جرجيس (17 مايو 2017)

بارك الله فيك اخي البغدادي


----------



## كاميليا شوقى (17 مايو 2017)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
علاج الادمان من الترامادول


----------



## فاطمة امين النوران (29 مايو 2017)

جارري التحميل... وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فاطمة امين النوران (29 مايو 2017)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## eng_walidh (12 أغسطس 2017)

الله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## maglan (7 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## maglan (7 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

